# white bird swap



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

hello, i am wondering if anyone would be interested in swapping some young white birds for other white young birds in the interest of diversifying bloodlines?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I only want young ones and will only send you young ones. How many two, three?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Can you post some pics of your whites.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

View attachment 12089


This is a group shot. I have three sitting on eggs so if you want I can swap maybe one from each pair around the end of May. This gives me time to learn the best way to ship to you. My birds safety comes first. By the way, I only have whites right now. Keeps the neighbors thinking I'm raising doves. I just call them rock doves.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Also note I did not tag mine except with colored plastic tags. the color tell me which pair the babies came from or if I bought them from Sam, my mentor.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry aarongreen123 and maine123 I thought aarongreen123 wanted pictures of MY birds. But swapping from two or more lofts add to the diversity of bloodlines.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

BIG T, Hot looking Whites!!! Dave


----------



## Bobcat (Feb 26, 2009)

aarongreen123 said:


> hello, i am wondering if anyone would be interested in swapping some young white birds for other white young birds in the interest of diversifying bloodlines?


Hey Aaron - If you want some Canadian blood I'm just across the lake in Belleville Ontario.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Luckyt, they should be, my wife tells me I love my birds more than her. I tell her I do NOT nor will NOT even sleep with my birds, I ran cable out to the dog house for a reason. She still loves me.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! I know the feeling.... Dave


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice birds big T  how much is shipping from georgia to Utah?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

The going standard rate for shipping one or two birds is $45. Might be cheaper depending on weight. To save on the box. I could buy it, ship my birds to you, then you can use the box to ship your birds to me. I think three young birds is a good number. Better chance to get a hen and cock. You do realize I am trusting you.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Are you talking to me? or aaron? If me I would have to think about it. 
I do realize that you are trusting me. right now I only have 6 adults and four young. 

2 of the young are 22 days old, and the other 2 are 7 days old, so for me to ship three we would have to wait a little bit. but that would also be time for me to think about it. 

I would have to get back to you on that, and I will post a pic of my birds tomorrow, to make sure you would be interested in my birds.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Big T,

Such nice looking birds. I am a sucker for white, and grizzled birds.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

maine123 said:


> Are you talking to me? or aaron? If me I would have to think about it.


I'm talking to both of you, Sam has about seven prisoners that I got my three pair from. I was wondering how I was going to deversify the bloodline. Since I now have a pair that is an older brother and sister from the same pair.

I would not send you any birds until these eggs hatch and the babies are over 28 days old, so take your time to think. Know while I treat and care for my birds you and I both will need a small place to quarentine for about two weeks. While we both care about our birds it is always better to be safe than sorry.

I also want to be sure about shipping, I like my birds too much to do anything to harm them and shipping is stressful.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

*awesome*

this is cool, i think 3 birds would be fine. i don't think its reasonable to assume that we all will have birds weaning at the same time so i think your plan of buying a box and sharing it is great. whoever has birds first should by the box and ship to recipient, then the recipient can use the same box to ship to nex recipient. 

how does it work with getting birds back and forth between canada and the US? i would be particularly interested in trading with the person in canada as to save the shipping hassles. this would perhaps be something we could swap back and forth more often. only white birds right? that is all i am interested in at this point. what a great group here!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have whites as well, but no breeding till later this spring/summer. I would be interested in swapping for some new bloodlines in the future.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

OK, hear is my plan. I have three pair sitting on eggs now. Between now and when babbies are weaned I will go ahead and get a couple of boxs for shipping and learn what I can about shipping. When it is about two weeks from time to ship I will open a post and see if any one of you wants to swap. Depending on how many babies I have and how many interested I will ship two to three birds. Spirit Wings that includes you. My deal is I will pay to ship birds to you and you return the favor. 

Spirit Wings if you want them then I will give you some and you can return the favor after you start breeding. 

I mainly like this idea because most people on this forum care about their birds so I am sure you all take care of your birds. Also because we live so far apart this really helps with new bloodlines. Around here I worry about getting a sick bird unless I get it from my mentor who has given me all my birds so far. I saw whites for sale at two flea markets that you could NOT have given me. The birds look too sick and ill cared for. I was afraid of putting a sick bird in with my flock and getting all my birds sick.

My birds are on antibiotics right now because one got hurt with deep wounds by a hawk and I just wanted to be safe. Two more days and then I treat them with Probiotics then back on the Garlic and ACV. I will keep you informed.

Thanks, Tony


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

*interested*

i am interested as well, i have 3 pair on eggs right now. i don't vaccinate right now but am interested in doing so if it is advised. i have had very few problems with my birds, mainly around when new birds have been introduced, learned the hard way. i use the acv, how do you guys use the garlic?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

aarongreen123 said:


> i am interested as well, i have 3 pair on eggs right now. i don't vaccinate right now but am interested in doing so if it is advised. i have had very few problems with my birds, mainly around when new birds have been introduced, learned the hard way. i use the acv, how do you guys use the garlic?


Take one clove of garlic, smash it and put it in a gallon of water. Let it set overnight and use it the nest day. That is how I do it. JMO

George


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

One clove of garlic either grounded real fine and mix with 2 pounds of seed and one oz of a olive, flax seed, or wheat germ oil to help it stick to the seed or smash it and put it in a gallon of water. Your choice, both works.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

aarongreen123;

Here is my deal, I do not like prisoners. Nothing wrong with it, but it was a choice I made when I got into this hobby. I just love watching them fly and it is easier with one loft if I did not have prisoners.

So with that in mind I will be sending you two birds on May 4. You started this post so you get first dibs. From everything I have learned from this forum I must mail after 28 days and before five weeks so your new birds can imprint to your loft. I will be sending you two siblings because all my mates laid their eggs at different times so siblings is the only way I can get you two birds in the 30 to 35 day old window. Do worry about your end just pm me a number to reach you and we can set everything up. I already have boxes from Foy's to mail them in. Also, no cost and no hurry just when you get your birds return the favor when you can, again, no hurry. Now we pray for healthy babies.


God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Maine123 your next if you want, I know your thinking about it. I know I said three birds but because I do not want prisoners siblings is the best way. So if you are interested I have a second box for you. I'll let you know in advance when I'm sending them. My only concern is you live in Utal so how hot does it get in May/June there? If too hot we can wait, and you can think some more.

Spirit Wings, you come after Maine123. First come first served.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I think I might sit this one out, until maybe next year. Thanks for the offer. I will let you know if I am interested later. So Spirt Wings, your up next.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

View attachment 12352


View attachment 12353

aarongreen123,

I thought you might want to see your new babies. Two pictures and you get the white one from each, LOL. They will be 30 and 29 days old on May 5. I will send them then.

Tony


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

You know what, I just can't tell them apart. By the newspaper lining the box both pictures are of the same birds. I have two more promise and you will get one of each.


----------



## Firstimer1 (Jan 20, 2006)

Big T, do you know what blood line of birds you have there? I have two different blood lines in my loft, one of which looks like your birds and another blood line that has more of a rounded crest on the forehead.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Firstimer1 said:


> Big T, do you know what blood line of birds you have there? I have two different blood lines in my loft, one of which looks like your birds and another blood line that has more of a rounded crest on the forehead.


No, I do not but I will ask Sam. He's the guy I got my birds from.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Sam tells me they are a mix of Sions and some name with an M.


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

they are nice looking whites..


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

aarongreen123,

Next Monday is shipping day. It is my hope you like your new birds.

Tony


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice birds!


----------



## cobra289v8 (Apr 25, 2009)

*white and saddle homers*

Hi from Dan, where are you, I am in Canada, I am looking for a few more white, and some white with barless blue or black wing saddle homers in Canada, I am in Kelowna B.C. Canada, thanks


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

OK,

This is what I know. I mailed two birds today for Aaron and the cost was 35 dollars. He should get them tomorrow by 3pm. I think this is a good idea to help spread the bloodline if whites are what you have. Let us know if you are interested.

Aaron, call me when you get the birds.

Tony


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

cobra289v8 said:


> Hi from Dan, where are you, I am in Canada, I am looking for a few more white, and some white with barless blue or black wing saddle homers in Canada, I am in Kelowna B.C. Canada, thanks


Can we ship to Canada, or will there be delays????


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

BigT, where in Georgia are you?


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

update! today i got the white birds from Tony in Georgia. they look great and are out there piggin out as we speak. i just want everyone to know that Tony is a first class guy to deal with and we are both really excited about swapping birds. i will be sending Tony two white birds as soon as i get two babies ready to go at the same time. hopefully some other folks can get in on the swap!


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

I would like to participate as well!

My blood is mostly down from Mortvedt Whites obtained through Ken Weyer of IN. I also have some real good flying Whites from J.R. Hall of WI. I currently have my pairs back down on eggs now, approx 3-5 days! Im willing to supply pedigree's as long as you please do the same.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Tennman1 said:


> BigT, where in Georgia are you?


Kennesaw, where it is the law to own a gun!!!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Timber said:


> I would like to participate as well!
> 
> My blood is mostly down from Mortvedt Whites obtained through Ken Weyer of IN. I also have some real good flying Whites from J.R. Hall of WI. I currently have my pairs back down on eggs now, approx 3-5 days! Im willing to supply pedigree's as long as you please do the same.


OK, I got my whites from Sam who tells me the bloodlines are part Sion and Mortvedt. If you look at the pictures on this post they show my birds. I know this much, I can only tell them apart by the tags on their feet.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

For anyone who wants to participate with me. My only rule is I do not do prisoners. So I will send you young birds and you return the favor with young birds. From this site I learned that you want to ship on Monday or Tuesday so the birds do not get held up over weekends. So from the day the eggs hatch ship on the Monday closes to 30 days from hatching.

My cost to ship two birds to Aaron was 35 dollars. Our deal was I pay to ship to him then he uses my box and will pay to ship me two. We both think it is a great idea for diversifing the bloodline while keeping the white because we live so far apart.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

okay.... i think this is really good concept,,,,,,, i just got 4 pair of whites they are white beakert lines and pure delbar from imports they already have eggs but i used them as fosters for now, few of the delbar i crossed it with a dark check/janseens to produced dark grizzled in then to cross it back to the delbar to put some speed..... i would loved to participate this but maybe in coming months.....


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Today I got two beautiful, hungry, and thirsty birds from aarongreen123. For anyone that is breeding a color in their loft this is a great idea to help prevent imbreeding. I have two birds that I will ship Monday to Timber and start a white bird swap with him. I have two nests, so four eggs that hatched three and two days ago so they will be ready to ship June 8. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot, two birds will be sent to Tennman1 in June.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks Big T !! It was nice talking with you. Per our arrangements, please dont forget to forward me the shipping information for the shipment Ill be sending out.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Will do! I'll also give you aarongreen123's number so ya'll can make arrangements.

Both birds flew out of the nest today for the first time. I'll take them out of the loft Saturday and give them plenty of seed and water until Monday morning. I'll call you at let you know when to expect them.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Timber,
The Birds are on the way and the post office said you should get them tomorrow before 3 pm. I hope you like them. I notice that it was cheaper the mail to you then Aaron. Since the birds are the same size it must be because you are closer.

Enjoy,
Tony

PS please call when you get them so I will know my babies arrived safe, then they become your babies.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

LOL......Im in class today so I hope this will do just the same.


I did get them in this morning. All is well with them and I thank you for the opportunity. I will keep you posted as to their training and such.


~Brian


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

any one want to swap with me i am after blue bars in return whites or checkers


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

*aarongreen123,*

I have two sets of babies that just hatched yesterday. 


I also recieved the birds from Tony yesterday as well. 


I need to know if you want your two birds banded or not, pedigree's, etc. Will your birds to be shipped to me be banded? If not, may I send you some of my bands? It just makes it so much easier to get them back if they happen to stray a bit durring training.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

james fillbrook said:


> any one want to swap with me i am after blue bars in return whites or checkers


Big James,

I like your posts and I know you are a smart man, so we both know that shipping our birds to England would cost a whole lot more than you going local. Unless you know something we don't?????

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Tennman1 said:


> BigT, where in Georgia are you?


All right, here we go again. Tennman let me know when you get the birds.
I hope you like them.

Tony


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

I just notified my post office that the birds are to arrive in the morning. They will call me early as soon as the truck hits town. Boy, sometimes,(like always), it's nice to live in a small rural town Thanks Tony, I know I will enjoy the new birds.


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

There here, safe and sound. The birds arrived and I got the call at about 6:50 this morning that they had made it. I picked them up and boy, what a pretty young pair they were. Thanks Big T  This white bird swap thing is going well I'd say.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Great, give the little fellows a week to settle and let them out when they are ready.

Glad you like them,
tony


----------

